# Yarra Valleybrewers Belgian Beerfest



## aaronpetersen (21/2/12)

I've done a search but can't find any info about this competition for 2012. Can someone please point me in the direction of an entry form.


----------



## DU99 (21/2/12)

this help
http://vicbrew.org/news&info.htm
Entry Form
http://vicbrew.org/comps/EntryFormBBF2012.pdf


----------



## aaronpetersen (21/2/12)

Yep, perfect.


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/12)

Hope someone is going to post results on ahb without us having to wait for offical results on vicbrew site. Bugger that I couldnt get there. Nice day for sitting round drinking belgians


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/12)

Results???


----------



## IainMcLean (3/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Results???


Please... someone...?


----------



## Charst (3/3/12)

Yippie Ki Yay said:


> Please... someone...?



Cant remember names sorry but a bloke from Corio brewers cleaned up beer of show.


----------



## fcmcg (3/3/12)

I heard that Westgate did well....
Michael Bowron got a first wth a tripel
Robin Selwwod got a third with a triple
Michael Bowron got a third with a Bier Degarde
And....
Keeping up my bridesmaide theme for Westgate comps...I got a second with a wit !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Charst (3/3/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> I heard that Westgate did well....
> Michael Bowron got a first wth a tripel
> Robin Selwwod got a third with a triple
> Michael Bowron got a third with a Bier Degarde
> ...




good Ferg! I also got a second with a Raspberry Saison.


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/12)

Hoping I pickwd up 2nd with tripple then

Or a place.with with sour or.specialty
Thx ferg


----------



## cam89brewer (3/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hoping I pickwd up 2nd with tripple then
> 
> Or a place.with with sour or.specialty
> Thx ferg



Depends which sour was yours... I have to say one of them was a gobsmacker :lol:


----------



## cam89brewer (3/3/12)

Charst said:


> good Ferg! I also got a second with a Raspberry Saison.



Congrats with that mate! I had to get on the road pretty quickly otherwise I was never gonna get home.


----------



## Charst (3/3/12)

cambrew said:


> Congrats with that mate! I had to get on the road pretty quickly otherwise I was never gonna get home.




I heard the Rain Reports on the radio and thought you may be shacked up on the side of the road for a night!


----------



## cam89brewer (3/3/12)

Yeh luckily I found a clear path through. I'll be back down for the Great Australian beer spectapular in May and I'm sure some of the guys from down their will be going.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (4/3/12)

Itching for these results! Waiting to see how my saison went.


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/12)

Carn YVB put the results up. Even if its just the place winners


----------



## brendo (4/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Carn YVB put the results up. Even if its just the place winners



Patience is a virtue mate... YVB are a predominantly older club and I doubt too many of their members are active here... I am sure an email will go out soon or else they will pop up on VicBrew before long.


----------



## Charst (4/3/12)

brendo said:


> Patience is a virtue mate... YVB are a predominantly older club and I doubt too many of their members are active here... I am sure an email will go out soon or else they will pop up on VicBrew before long.



Charles who ran the comp said yesterday he was hoping to have all results and feedback posted to brewers by tuesday-wednesday


----------



## hoppinmad (4/3/12)

Charst said:


> Cant remember names sorry but a bloke from Corio brewers cleaned up beer of show.



Don't suppose the beer was a Strong Dark Ale brewed by a bloke called James?


----------



## Charst (4/3/12)

HoppinMad said:


> Don't suppose the beer was a Strong Dark Ale brewed by a bloke called James?



can't remember sorry but I'm pretty sure he also took out best amateur meaning he hadn't placed in a comp before if that helps.
I know that cause i thought i was up for that as id never placed in a comp before :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/12)

brendo said:


> Patience is a virtue mate... YVB are a predominantly older club and I doubt too many of their members are active here... I am sure an email will go out soon or else they will pop up on VicBrew before long.


Mate when have I ever been accussed of being virtuous! Well done to all place getters


----------



## brendo (4/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Mate when have I ever been accussed of being virtuous! Well done to all place getters



My bad.... as you were.


----------



## fcmcg (4/3/12)

HoppinMad said:


> Don't suppose the beer was a Strong Dark Ale brewed by a bloke called James?


I understand this may be the case...
The bloke won best beer , and best novice...
Got my glass today ( Michael Bowron judged yesterday and had it ) 
It looks good on the mantle piece ! 
Thanks YVB !


----------



## insane_rosenberg (6/3/12)

Results are up on the Vicbrew website. Remember to hit refresh if you've been polling the site over the last few days :icon_cheers: 

I finished in the bottom half with my Saison. My efficiency was way down from a previous batch that had scored highly in another comp. I was still happy to drink it though. So it will be interesting to see what the feedback sheets say!


----------



## Charst (6/3/12)

My straight Saison scored way better than the Raspberry Saison collected second for.
Feels a bit like ive won heaviest fish with a little tiddler. Something to build on though.

looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## brettprevans (6/3/12)

well done to all.

yeah im interested in feedback on my tripple. im guessing its youth and alc was still a bit much

still a 8th, 1st and 3rd from 3 entries isnt too shabby. although looking at the specialty cat scores ill be interested too feedback on those. although having the hanging judge on the panel explains a lot.


----------



## hoppinmad (6/3/12)

Yes, well done to all place getters!

What's the go with trophies, prizes etc? Will they be sent via post?


----------



## Charst (6/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> well done to all.
> 
> yeah im interested in feedback on my tripple. im guessing its youth and alc was still a bit much
> 
> still a 8th, 1st and 3rd from 3 entries isnt too shabby. although looking at the specialty cat scores ill be interested too feedback on those. although having the hanging judge on the panel explains a lot.




Not getting the joke about the hanging judge? :huh:


----------



## brettprevans (6/3/12)

Charst said:


> Not getting the joke about the hanging judge? :huh:


riggers is known as a hanging judge. 
given that it has to be a max 7 point spread for the scores it wasnt a completely fair quip from me. but it was only that, a quip, not serious remark. 

good results for all. v high scores in cat 1. would have been a hard flight to judge


----------



## insane_rosenberg (7/3/12)

Got home from work to find the judging sheets in the mail box. 

One of them was bang on, with specific flaws that I should be able to correct.

The other pointed out that that the characteristics of X ingredient was too dominant, and that I perhaps hadn't processed it properly. Shame I didn't use any X.

Oh well, at least I'll be able to tweak for next time :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoffd (7/3/12)

HI CM2; Myself & Sam Gerbert have found ourselves sitting at the judging table quite a bit in the bast year with Riggers at the club comps, despite his strong critical character I've not found it to flow through on the score sheet & more often than not i've found myself scoring lower than him.

I know you're just being tongue in cheek, I just though I'd give my 2c worth of experience with his judging to debunk the myth. He is one of the best judges I've seen around & has an excellent technical tasting ability. I have to say out of the last 8 judging sheets I've got back only one has been spot on & that was Andy Davidson. the rest: 5 were very poor technically & 2 were techincall good but failed to read the guidelines & judged on their opinion of a style.

logging off for now; drink up & have a nice evening.


----------



## Kai (7/3/12)

I'd like to give out some props firstly to Charles for organising the comp and to the top three placegetters in the light coloured ale category; we put a lot of thought into splitting the scores for the top three; repeated tastings were required. 

Also picked the winner before results were in, by the way judges on the dark coloured ale table were holding oh-so tightly onto their glasses of that particular beer. Must have been a good one.


----------



## brettprevans (7/3/12)

Going to rereview score sheets tomorrow but it seems some inexpedianced judges. 
Riggers seemed to have best judge sheet and analysis despite score. He was spot on about a few tgings. Like % rye used. As opposed to judges in light cat. One said no malt another said heaps malt.

Most other sheets contradicted themselves/other judges. Kai hibberd and riggers (only 3 bjcp judges) got it right. I entered a v young triple and got the right feedback (to.a degree). 

Interesting about the comnents on the bruin. Wyeast roselare and all they cohld taste was brett.. Obvious proof that culturing and splitting isnt recomended as it should have all sorts of stuff other than brett goin on. And thay beer was 2 yrs old. So moral of story us all of the yeast or be very careful of how u split it, as u mighy get more of one yeasyt than another.

Anyways kudos etc to all involed.. Good comp. See u next comp


----------



## Wolfy (7/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Interesting about the comnents on the bruin. Wyeast roselare and all they cohld taste was brett.. Obvious proof that culturing and splitting isnt recomended as it should have all sorts of stuff other than brett goin on. And thay beer was 2 yrs old. So moral of story us all of the yeast or be very careful of how u split it, as u mighy get more of one yeasyt than another.


It's generally not advised to split/store or reculture yeast and/or yeast-bacteria blends.
When they are packaged the company is able determine best percentage of each strain to include, however if it's stored, split or recultured at home, its very easy for one strain to become dominant at the expense of the others - which is likely what happened with the beer you entered.
(Personally, Lacto and Brett are not coming anywhere near _any _of my home-yeast-culturing setup.)


----------



## brettprevans (8/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Interesting about the comnents on the bruin. Wyeast roselare and all they cohld taste was brett.. Obvious proof that culturing and splitting isnt recomended as it should have all sorts of stuff other than brett goin on. And thay beer was 2 yrs old. So moral of story us all of the yeast or be very careful of how u split it, as u mighy get more of one yeasyt than another.





Wolfy said:


> It's generally not advised to split/store or reculture yeast and/or yeast-bacteria blends.
> When they are packaged the company is able determine best percentage of each strain to include, however if it's stored, split or recultured at home, its very easy for one strain to become dominant at the expense of the others - which is likely what happened with the beer you entered.
> (Personally, Lacto and Brett are not coming anywhere near _any _of my home-yeast-culturing setup.)


cracked a bottle after posting that (I havent tried it in a few months) and yup brett has taken over. and yeah i know wyeast says not to split, but hey, live and learn. besides it was fine when it was younger. brett is prob stringer than lacto and pedd.

OT - dude, funky brews rock, get into it. I got a plum braggot with Brett aging right now and it smells incredible.

anyways, congrats to YVB, they had a 77%increase in entries from last year. thats a huge effort.


----------

